# Android Auto Keeps popping up all the sudden randomly



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

This thing keeps popping up all if the sudden and I'm thinking it's got to do with uber since I can't find the app anywhere. 

But it's really messing things up. It keeps launching whenever it wants to, any way disable this app or feature. Very annoying and im sure it else use more battery


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Settings -> Apps -> choose app -> Force stop


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

It's not uber. If you have an android compatible car you should use it. It appears it would simplify your life.


----------

